# New fish finder



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

So my eagle seafinder 500cdf I think has kicked the bucket. It turns on and runs the graph but, the screen is so dark I can’t see what’s on the screen. 

So I am looking for a new unit. I have 14ft Tin boat that the new unit will go on. However, I am looking at up sizing to a bigger bass boat next year. I primarily bass fish inland lakes or very near shore Great Lakes. My budget will be 300-400 dollars. Kinda lost when it comes to fish finders. I wouldn’t mind having one that doubles for ice fishing. How are the 100-120 ones at Walmart? Any starting points or what do I need in fish finder? 




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I have a cheap lowrance elite 4 I use on my kayak it works great. I was also surprised how good it works ice fishing. It picks up a tiny ice jig easily on the screen. Cost me around $125


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

mjh4 said:


> I have a cheap lowrance elite 4 I use on my kayak it works great. I was also surprised how good it works ice fishing. It picks up a tiny ice jig easily on the screen. Cost me around $125
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Did you have to buy extra stuff to take it ice fishing? IE differnt transducer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

I picked up the portable garmin striker 4. It worked extremely well. Has the vertical ice fishing feature as well however didn’t use that yet. Good reviews and info on YouTube.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Zkovach1175 said:


> I picked up the portable garmin striker 4. It worked extremely well. Has the vertical ice fishing feature as well however didn’t use that yet. Good reviews and info on YouTube.


I saw a lot of info on that one as well. Was there extra stuff you had to purchase to make it work for the ice ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

mbirdsley said:


> I saw a lot of info on that one as well. Was there extra stuff you had to purchase to make it work for the ice ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I’m not positive but I believe there’s a different transducer for ice, but I don’t ice fish much. I went my first time this year. I did pay a bit more for the portable package which was worth it. 

I plead ignorance for ice but why wouldn’t the same transducer work?


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

mbirdsley said:


> Did you have to buy extra stuff to take it ice fishing? IE differnt transducer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I did pick up a ice ducer which cost me around $70 so the whole set up for summer and winter fishing was under $200 total. I am pretty impressed with the lowrance ice fishing this year it worked great and ran along time on a full charge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Get a helix 5 with gps. They are around $300. I use mine in an ice pack for the winter


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

the helix 5 is a great finder for the money


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Either unit sounds like what I want. I start researching which, one to pick.

What retail outlets sell both units? With a knowledgeable staff? Jays maybe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

I would go talk with the guys at franks if it’s not too far from you. They are very knowledgeable.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

check for local dealers then contact who is closest to you


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

You can find great lowrance hds units in the 8 inch range from 400 to 450 with all the parts usually. The gen 2 units that are touch screen do not need a lss module to preform side and downscan capabilities. If you are primarily bass fishing ss/ds is something you definitely want. I run 2 hds 7 gen 2 units with lss2 and should have made the change from a hds5 years ago. bass boat central and (bass boats, motors and accessories) facebook page always have some of the best deals on nice units. A 5 inch screen is ok, but once you start splitting the screen between sidescan and 2 d and the map, the sections get very small and hard to read. I would go with at least an 8 inch unit.


----------



## Stumpy Fish (Apr 13, 2005)

mbirdsley said:


> I saw a lot of info on that one as well. Was there extra stuff you had to purchase to make it work for the ice ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I work at Bass Pro Shops in the Marine department. There's an iceducer for the Striker 4 that runs $169.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I think I’m going to go with striker 4cv. I can get it on ebay for 139.99 free shipping. Cv stands for clear view and the screen is .5 inches bigger. Come winter I’ll buy the ice pack for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Just ordered it and should be here by Tuesday. It is only coming from Cleveland so might be sooner 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Zkovach1175 said:


> I’m not positive but I believe there’s a different transducer for ice, but I don’t ice fish much. I went my first time this year. I did pay a bit more for the portable package which was worth it.
> 
> I plead ignorance for ice but why wouldn’t the same transducer work?


The regular transducer would work just fine. You just have to mount it in such a way that it hangs vertical. That is the annoying/tricky part.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

a piece of aluminum flat stock and some small bolts would do you just fine and save 160 bucks


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Timberdoodle2 said:


> a piece of aluminum flat stock and some small bolts would do you just fine and save 160 bucks


Yep. Just don't catch your line on any part of it that'll cut, catch or pinch.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> The regular transducer would work just fine. You just have to mount it in such a way that it hangs vertical. That is the annoying/tricky part.


So does an ice transducer work through the ice or does it still need to go through the hole and sit in the water?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Zkovach1175 said:


> So does an ice transducer work through the ice or does it still need to go through the hole and sit in the water?


Some will shoot through the ice and actually mark jigs/ fish. Not really the way to go though.... it should go in the water so the face of the transducer is just below the bottom of the ice for least interference.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

mbirdsley said:


> So my eagle seafinder 500cdf I think has kicked the bucket. It turns on and runs the graph but, the screen is so dark I can’t see what’s on the screen.
> 
> So I am looking for a new unit. I have 14ft Tin boat that the new unit will go on. However, I am looking at up sizing to a bigger bass boat next year. I primarily bass fish inland lakes or very near shore Great Lakes. My budget will be 300-400 dollars. Kinda lost when it comes to fish finders. I wouldn’t mind having one that doubles for ice fishing. How are the 100-120 ones at Walmart? Any starting points or what do I need in fish finder?
> 
> ...



One other thing. I was looking for mounts for the transducer and got this. It works wonderfully! Easy on and off. Comes with an extension as well. 

https://www.fishfindermounts.com/product-page/15mm-magnetic-transducer-mount-kit


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

I have an Eagle fish finder mapping unit. 500 or 501 I think. I misplaced the power/transducer cable a few years back. If the power cord is the same maybe we can work out a deal.


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

Or if you are not interested I would be interested in picking up your cable.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

St. Clair Slayer said:


> I have an Eagle fish finder mapping unit. 500 or 501 I think. I misplaced the power/transducer cable a few years back. If the power cord is the same maybe we can work out a deal.
> 
> View attachment 383095


I don’t know how to post pics in private messages. What’s your email ?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I ended up buying a new one 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

St. Clair Slayer said:


> Or if you are not interested I would be interested in picking up your cable.
> 
> View attachment 383097


I have an eagle that looks very similar. Fishmark I think? It works. I guess. Lol


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

mbirdsley, PM sent.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, the Garmin Striker 4 cv showed up yesterday. Started the install last night and finished it up today. So far I am very impressed with the unit. I think it will be perfect for my little boat


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

mbirdsley said:


> Well, the Garmin Striker 4 cv showed up yesterday. Started the install last night and finished it up today. So far I am very impressed with the unit. I think it will be perfect for my little boat


Yeah for the price they are pretty unbeatable. Also the battery stays good forever on it


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Zkovach1175 said:


> Yeah for the price they are pretty unbeatable. Also the battery stays good forever on it


I don’t have the ice pack yet or battery. 
. The striker is wired to my battery at the Moment on the boat. Been working on the boat and trailer for the last 2 weeks. I put new tires on, re-packed bearings , re-wired the trailer etc etc. fired the motor up today and ready for 2019 season as soon As the weather gets a little better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Stickman8474 (Oct 7, 2017)

mbirdsley said:


> Well, the Garmin Striker 4 cv showed up yesterday. Started the install last night and finished it up today. So far I am very impressed with the unit. I think it will be perfect for my little boat


Hey mbirdsley, I'm looking at buying the same unit. Post, or let me know direct if you can, on how it works on open water/what you think. I probably won't be purchasing one for my puddle jumper until late May. Appreciate in advance. Thanks.


----------



## sweet lou (Jan 14, 2018)

mbirdsley said:


> I don’t have the ice pack yet or battery.
> . The striker is wired to my battery at the Moment on the boat. Been working on the boat and trailer for the last 2 weeks. I put new tires on, re-packed bearings , re-wired the trailer etc etc. fired the motor up today and ready for 2019 season as soon As the weather gets a little better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


mbirdsley, I got the ice transducer for my striker 4cv, works nice. I bought a ram mount and I use a milk crate to mount the finder. You can buy a battery on eBay. I use some velcro strips to mount the battery. When in my 1 man flip I set the heater on top of the milk crate. Works well if just popping holes and moving around. My auger is a 7" so I only need 1 hole, got the idea from this board.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

sweet lou said:


> mbirdsley, I got the ice transducer for my striker 4cv, works nice. I bought a ram mount and I use a milk crate to mount the finder. You can buy a battery on eBay. I use some velcro strips to mount the battery. When in my 1 man flip I set the heater on top of the milk crate. Works well if just popping holes and moving around. My auger is a 7" so I only need 1 hole, got the idea from this board.


Yeah I can’t wait to use it for ice fishing. First time ever I’ve had a fish finder for that. I’m hoping I want to go more because of it. Tommrow will be 2nd trip with it to Murphy lake. Haven’t used it a whole lot but, it’s better than the old seafinder I had 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

So third time out this year at muskrat lake south of St. John’s. I just get the boat launched and outboard fired up. I start backing away from the launch and I go to fire the fish finder up and as soon as it boots up it gives me a transducer sort circuit alarm. Power it down repeat and same thing. Luckily it did let me by pass the clear vu portion and I was still able to use the traditional graph but, I was with out clear vu, water temp, and speed. 

Anyhow I tried trouble shooting my self and all google really says is the temp sensor went probably went out in the transducer. I called up garmin and they run me through the are the cords in the right place and no breaks in the wire spiel. I tell them nope all of that is good. So they are sending me a new transducer free of charge. It’s not the same one as they don’t make the one that cane with my unit any more .


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sweet lou (Jan 14, 2018)

mbirdsley said:


> So third time out this year at muskrat lake south of St. John’s. I just get the boat launched and outboard fired up. I start backing away from the launch and I go to fire the fish finder up and as soon as it boots up it gives me a transducer sort circuit alarm. Power it down repeat and same thing. Luckily it did let me by pass the clear vu portion and I was still able to use the traditional graph but, I was with out clear vu, water temp, and speed.
> 
> Anyhow I tried trouble shooting my self and all google really says is the temp sensor went probably went out in the transducer. I called up garmin and they run me through the are the cords in the right place and no breaks in the wire spiel. I tell them nope all of that is good. So they are sending me a new transducer free of charge. It’s not the same one as they don’t make the one that cane with my unit any more .
> 
> ...


That's cool only problem I've ever had is a cable loose. Seems like with electronics if you have a problem it's at the start of ownership.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

New transducer cane in the mail yesterday while I was out fishing. I hooked it up tonight and so far so good. Hopefully this one lasts. This transducer is a garmin gt20-tm . I think the original was cv-20


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

mbirdsley said:


> New transducer cane in the mail yesterday while I was out fishing. I hooked it up tonight and so far so good. Hopefully this one lasts. This transducer is a garmin gt20-tm . I think the original was cv-20
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


From what I've read, the GT-20 is a better transducer. The CV transducers came out when Lowrance filed patent suit against Garmin. Garmin ended up winning at the highest courts and don't have to make the CV transducers anymore.

jbird68


----------

